# The Day All Comets Fans Have Awaited



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

TIFFANI JOHNSON WILL NO LONGER BE TAKING UP CAP SPACE ON THE COMETS PAYROLL!!!

See the Transactions page on the .com....Johnson and Lambert were waived today.

Thank heavens for Tom Cross and Kar Thompson!!!! They got this deal done.

Now on to a better season!

:mob: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I was so happy when I read it in the Chronicle. :banana:


----------

